# Watch repair vidoes/courses



## hot rod al (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey folks,

I am wondering if anybody can recomend some good watch repair videos or dvd courses. I have currently checked out Donal de Carle's "Practical Watch Repairing" from the library. It seems like a decent book but I am having a heck of a time trying to sit down and read it. I get too antsy when it comes to reading any book. :roll:

Thanks,
Ammar


----------



## hot rod al (Mar 25, 2011)

... :think: ...


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

I have that same book and it is a tough read, but apparently one of the best.

Timezome offers an instructional course online:

TimeZone Watch School Home

Here are some classroom horology courses:

Horology - The Index: Learning to Repair


----------



## hot rod al (Mar 25, 2011)

I looked through the TimeZone website and it looks promising. I have some tools acquired but would need to purchase a few more before I got started in such a program. 

I'm still going to try and finish this book though.

Thanks!

Ammar


----------



## timetraveler73 (Jul 16, 2011)

I downloaded the TimeZone level 1 course. I think it was $50 when I purchased it, and that gets you 127 pages of .pdf material that is very well organized, easy to follow, and has great pictures and diagrams. I highly recommend it. You don't necessarily have to use the movement they specify, just something simple to get started, preferably a manual wind movement. I have spent about $400 on various tools and supplies, but I have a tendency to buy more tools than I really need. I've rebuilt two movements successfully, only to take them apart again for practice and subsequently break them, but oh well, they were for practice anyway.


----------



## Philip Bayer (Apr 30, 2010)

There are a number of DVD's available for rent that cover watch and clock repair, using a lathe, etc. 
SmartFlix, the Web's Biggest How-To DVD Rental Store


----------



## MikeTheWatchGuy (May 23, 2009)

I completely, and often (as often as possible), endorse the _*TimeZone Watch School *_course. I think it's a must to take it using the movement they use, go step by step with the instructions right there at the bench with you. It's like having an instructor looking over your shoulder. They are the best, in my opinion, of anything available.

Many of these I discuss have links on the NAWCC site, but what the heck, I'll give my opinions on them.

If you're into DVD's, Bob Tascione's is one of the best.

I personally can't learn from a PDF. Reference using a PDF, search using a PDF, all excellent use cases I think. But to really study or build a real horological library, you need books in my opinion. You can thrown them in your backpack and read them on the train/bus/in line at the bank/...

One of the other good courses that is the most modern (from the 1950's) is the Chicago School of Watchmaking. Many people own the PDF, but I think a 700 page PDF like that has little value compared to a REAL hard copy book. You can find the book via Lulu, and also on the WatchmakingBooks website.

There is also the "*The Home Study Course of the Wisconsin Institute of Horology". *That series of courses is a bit more old-school in the overall orientation. The core, base fundamentals of skills such as filing, etc, are taught as some of the first lessons. It's still an interesting read and, with over 400 pages, has plenty of bulk to it.

Some watch manufacturers also published books / textbooks on watchmaking. Gruen has a good one. Elgin has one that has a good discussion on hairsprings and escapements in particular.

An often overlooked and small-named educational lessons comes from the Watch Doc Home Page I bought several of his courses and enjoyed them all.

It goes without saying that your first book in your horological library or the first book to read is The Watch Repairer's Manual by Henry Fried. It's a fantastic read for both the novice and advanced watch repairers. He's good about discussing multiple ways to get tasks completed. I think his writing style makes for easier, not so dry reading

I'm really into the learn at home, teach yourself, kind of materials and am always on the lookout for new/old documents. If anyone runs into something other than those commonly listed, please contact me!


----------



## adamj12 (Mar 7, 2014)

If you are having tough time reading books why not learn through videos. Search on video sharing sites and you will surely get the videos you need.


----------



## adamj12 (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't worry just visit youtube and you can find lots of useful watch repairing videos. See those videos and try to learn from them.


----------

